# Early Pregnancy - Progesterone



## judeegee (May 21, 2003)

I have been prescribed progesterone pessaries for the 2 weeks post transfer. Today (12dpt 2dt) I have tested positive using a FRED. 

I am over the moon, however apprehensive as I have had 2 previous m/cs and early bleeding in both pregnancies. Is it reasonable to ask the hospital for more time on progesterone and if so for how long? Many women at different clinics remain on progesterone, until at least 12 weeks into their pregnancies. 

I appreciate the fact that if a pregnancy is to be viable, progesterone may or may not help (i.e. it may just delay a possible negative outcome).

I am very hopeful about this pregnancy as I already have pretty strong symptoms, however it's understandable that I want to maximise my chances without being a complete pain to my doctors for the next 36 weeks!!

I have put a call into my hospital today and would like some good reasons to give them for extending my prescription.

Thanks Judith


----------



## judeegee (May 21, 2003)

Hi Woppa!
Thanks for such a positive response and congrats on your twin pregnancy, what a blessing!

It's so sad that we both have had such lows with m/c's but I'm sure this will be our time to hold our babies in our arms!

I dont know how I am going to get through the next 36 weeks, but shared experiences like yours gives me hope. My last pg-y was a twin one & I bled throughout until losing them at 16 weeks. Once I get to 12 weeks (positive thinking) I am not even going to lift a plate and may put a cerclage (cervical stitch) in to keep whatever's on board in place.

I know it may be too early to tell, but it's only 12dpt of 2 2 day embies, & I feel very similar to my last pg-y (serious boob ache, lower groin twinges, very strong +++hpt), so I have a feeling there maybe more than 1 lilttle bundle onboard!

Anyway, it's early days & I have been signed off for another 2 weeks by my GP so will be chilling out for a while!

Enjoy your pg-y. Maybe we can meet up in the chatroom sometime?

Thanks
Jude


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Grils

Jude as Elaine has said please ask your hosp or GP for some extra progesterone support if it will give you that bit extra peace of mind (i know it would me), some clinics only give 2 weeks as they think this is enough as your body will start to produce its own progesterone support once you are pg, my clinic give 12 weeks of pregnancy worth of support.

I wish you both well with your pregnancies and well done to you both.

Mel

x x


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi girls

Sorry to butt in but just wanted to say firstly congratulations on twins Elaine, I've only just read that and just to say that I carried on with the cyclogest until week 14 as I was paranoid and then I stopped it gradually.

Good luck

Love Clarexx


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi girls

Judeegee congrats on your positive result, can totally understand your fears, after also experiencing an early m/c last year.

This time I was on oestrogen & progesterone support until 12 weeks (standard after medicated FET) and also continued mine to 14 weeks and tapered off very gradually.

All was well and I am now 20 weeks and counting!

What I was going to say was if you get your GP to prescribe you your progesterone you should get a month's supply and probably be able to re-order again without necessarily seeing him again, which is what I did.

Hope it all works out for you this time,

Love Vicky xxx


----------



## judeegee (May 21, 2003)

Hi guys!
thankyou for all your messages of support. I feel so much better as my RE immediately wrote me another script & so I am just back from the hospital, where I picked up a prescription for 42 (400mg) pessaries!

During 2ww I took 1 twice a day. For those of you who weaned yourself off, what was your daily dosage?

Big hug & thanks!

Jude
xxx


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

I was on 1 twice a day and then I think at about 13 wks I weaned it down to just 1 in the morning.

All the best

Love Clarexx


----------

